# did having a baby change you and your relationship with your husband



## defineagoodwife (Mar 15, 2010)

hi all, i have just joined this site cause im desperate for advice. i have been married for almost 3 yrs now first 2 were great but this third year is awful!! my husband makes me feel like im a terrible wife, im wondering what makes a good wife then??? we have a 14 month old lil girl and i know i have changed since having her but i thought that was normal (i grew up alot) but my husband says a baby shouldnt change you???? he says i should still be the same person i was before i fell pregnant? my baby was born on a saturday and my husband flew out on sunday to start a new job 10 hrs away (very good job offer) i was left 4 2 1/2 weeks on my own to raise anewborn baby, this being the reason i must have changed so much (had no choice but to grow up quick) felt like a single mum although i was married. i have made this point over and over again but he dosnt get it, is my point not valid?? Our marriage has got to the point wear he says he dosnt love me the way he used too, i still love him and want to save our marriage he said he wants to save it too but he wont talk or open up to me in any way, he just wants the party girl who never got tired back but im a mother now i cant be that girl any more, yes on the odd occation but not every weekend like it used to be. im so lost as to what to do anyone got advice on what i should do


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Your husband should be GLAD he has a wife who wants to stay home and take care of his baby. 

Are you still fun with him in bed? Because if you are - he needs to just say thank you for caring for his baby. 

Most chronic party girls end up cheating on their H.




defineagoodwife said:


> hi all, i have just joined this site cause im desperate for advice. i have been married for almost 3 yrs now first 2 were great but this third year is awful!! my husband makes me feel like im a terrible wife, im wondering what makes a good wife then??? we have a 14 month old lil girl and i know i have changed since having her but i thought that was normal (i grew up alot) but my husband says a baby shouldnt change you???? he says i should still be the same person i was before i fell pregnant? my baby was born on a saturday and my husband flew out on sunday to start a new job 10 hrs away (very good job offer) i was left 4 2 1/2 weeks on my own to raise anewborn baby, this being the reason i must have changed so much (had no choice but to grow up quick) felt like a single mum although i was married. i have made this point over and over again but he dosnt get it, is my point not valid?? Our marriage has got to the point wear he says he dosnt love me the way he used too, i still love him and want to save our marriage he said he wants to save it too but he wont talk or open up to me in any way, he just wants the party girl who never got tired back but im a mother now i cant be that girl any more, yes on the odd occation but not every weekend like it used to be. im so lost as to what to do anyone got advice on what i should do


----------



## Young and Confused (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree, I think he should be thankful that you are willing to stay at home and take care of your child. I have this same problem with my three month old son and fiance. He doesn't understand why I don't want to go to concerts and such but I just don't understand why he cant just be happy with the fact that I let him go and stay home with the baby.


----------

